# Wolf hunting with Eagles



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I copied this off from a falconer forum. Its pretty neat, it takes a few seconds to get to the cool stuff.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool! Long live the Golden Eagle!!!! 8)


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

:shock: That was amazing! I've never seen such a thing before, thanks for sharing!

Some of those eagles were huge. They kinda reminded me of the eagle they ride in Lord of the Rings.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Lycan said:


> :shock: That was amazing! I've never seen such a thing before, thanks for sharing!
> 
> Some of those eagles were huge. They kinda reminded me of the eagle they ride in Lord of the Rings.


really? Lord of the Rings? really? :shock:

I'll one up your Lord of the Rings analogy and say that they kinda remind me of Falcor off The Never Ending Story!!! Booyah!!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That is an awesome video! Thanks for sharing it. 8) 

I think we need more of these hunters in the good ol' U.S. of A to keep those wolves in check.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow! Amazing! Thanks for posting! 8)


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gives me goose bumps! 8)


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice looking birds.
There is actually only one, maybe two, wolves in the video. The rest are either foxes or racoon dogs which are very common in that area, and are of course much smaller than a wolf, and wouldn't be difficult for the Eagles to take down.
The wolf looked like it was about ready to kill the Eagle until the second one came in.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That was awesome! I never realized how truly powerful the eagle is.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Great movie!!!!

When I was about 14 we use to bow hunt the Abajo Mountains and I got to wittness a golden eagle take down a four point mule deer buck....These are truly amazing birds ....Big


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I had the great honor and priveledge of rehabing a golden eagle for a couple of months when I was young. That bird taught me more in those two months than 5 years of falcons, hawks, and owls, ever did.
The day I released him back into the wild, was both the happiest and saddest day of my life to that point.

If I had known that they could be used to hunt "wolves", I might have found a way to hang onto him. The IDFG might have objected, but you know...

Yes those Mongolian wolves are a bit on the small size, but I wouldn't want to go hand to hand with one myself.
Regardless of how big or small they may be, THAT WAS ONE OF THE COOLEST VIDEOS I HAVE EVER SEEN!
Thanks for posting it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The Naturalist said:


> Nice looking birds.
> There is actually only one, maybe two, wolves in the video. The rest are either foxes or racoon dogs which are very common in that area, and are of course much smaller than a wolf, and wouldn't be difficult for the Eagles to take down.
> The wolf looked like it was about ready to kill the Eagle until the second one came in.


That is what I was wondering; but nonetheless pretty cool!


----------



## MN transplant (Jan 4, 2009)

:shock: . I guess if everyone wants to rid this area of wolves, people need to start investing money in an eagle stocking program. I've seen 2 bald eagles take down a small doe once, but I didn't realize that they could kill something that really fought back....or at least you think would be able to fight back. WOW is that cool! :shock:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> Lycan said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: That was amazing! I've never seen such a thing before, thanks for sharing!
> ...


Now that's just silly! Falcor is a luck dragon, not an eagle! DUH!!! :roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Man, I haven't seen that movie since elementary or middle school. Might have to see if it's in the $5 bin at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

MN transplant said:


> :shock: . I guess if everyone wants to rid this area of wolves, people need to start investing money in an eagle stocking program. I've seen 2 bald eagles take down a small doe once, but I didn't realize that they could kill something that really fought back....or at least you think would be able to fight back. WOW is that cool! :shock:


They should be genetically engineered to have a preferred appetite towards predators.:mrgreen:


----------

